# where can i buy rollers here in the philippines?



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

well. i have been looking for rollers through the internet and i couldn't find one here in the philippines. does our country even have rollers? i've seen sites who ship pigeons. but they have a minimum order (10 birds) if they ship to our country.


----------



## Ken do_Mace (Mar 2, 2012)

Kabayan, I think we have roller pigeons in the Philippines. You can check the fancy breeders there or check this club Philippine National Pigeon Association. 
Lanier LS


----------

